# Java from source (sun-j2sdk) 2005.0

## dvstar

 :Exclamation:  Захотел я собрать sun-j2sdk (в доке прочитал - для лучшей усвояемости).

 :Question:  И не получилось !!

#emerge -pD sun-j2sdk

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sun-j2sdk".

#s -la /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 48 Apr  8 11:15 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0

----------

## sovchik

 *dvstar wrote:*   

>  Захотел я собрать sun-j2sdk (в доке прочитал - для лучшей усвояемости).
> 
>  И не получилось !!
> 
> #emerge -pD sun-j2sdk
> ...

 

чаще всего помогает ручками залезть в дирректорию с портежами и найти там, как это должно называться

----------

## dvstar

 *sovchik wrote:*   

>  *dvstar wrote:*    Захотел я собрать sun-j2sdk (в доке прочитал - для лучшей усвояемости).
> 
>  И не получилось !!
> 
> #emerge -pD sun-j2sdk
> ...

 

Так весь каталог /usr/portage облазил !

Должно использоваться jdk-1_5_0-src-scsl.zip jdk_sec-1_5_0-src-scsl.zip и др. -

нигде в files/digest* их нет !

----------

## d_n_k

emerge -s "^sun"

----------

## curbat

dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.08 если для оперы

----------

## dvstar

 *d_n_k wrote:*   

> emerge -s "^sun"

 

star distfiles # emerge -s "^sun" | grep '*'

*  dev-java/sun-connector-bin

*  dev-java/sun-dsml-bin

*  dev-java/sun-j2ee

*  dev-java/sun-j2ee-deployment-bin

*  dev-java/sun-jaf-bin

*  dev-java/sun-jai-bin

*  dev-java/sun-java3d-bin

*  dev-java/sun-javamail-bin

*  dev-java/sun-jdk

*  dev-java/sun-jimi

*  dev-java/sun-jre-bin

*  dev-util/sun-one-studio-me

И все !!!

----------

## viy

Все и раньше было ясно.

Пакета, который ты хочешь поставить (sun-j2sdk), в портах нет.

----------

## d_n_k

может у меня портож не свежый.

однако

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.5.0  -doc +mozilla -nptl 66,724 kB

----------

## viy

Возможно: http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=sun-j2sdk

----------

## Nelud

 *d_n_k wrote:*   

> может у меня портож не свежый.
> 
> однако
> 
> [ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.5.0  -doc +mozilla -nptl 66,724 kB

 

Не свежий. На днях обновился (portage-20050611) и такая штука исчезла из портов.

----------

## rusxakep

А чем тебе это не устраивает?

dev-java/sun-jdk

      Latest version available: 1.5.0.03

      Latest version installed: 1.5.0.03

      Size of downloaded files: 90,150 kB

      Homepage:    http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/

      Description: Sun's J2SE Development Kit, version 1.5.0.03

      License:     sun-bcla-java-vm

----------

## dvstar

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> А чем тебе это не устраивает?
> 
> dev-java/sun-jdk
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.5.0.03
> ...

 

sun-jdk это бинарная сборка от Sun.

А j2sdk это была  :Sad:  сборка из исходников.

----------

## dvstar

 *Nelud wrote:*   

>  *d_n_k wrote:*   может у меня портож не свежый.
> 
> однако
> 
> [ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.5.0  -doc +mozilla -nptl 66,724 kB 
> ...

 

Действительно - и без объяснений  :Exclamation: 

----------

## rusxakep

У сана разве есть исходники явы на сайте?

----------

